# Anyone know 'Skid Pro' snow blowers?



## MikeK999 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm considering a low flow 78" Skid Pro snow blower for my Case 1845c ([email protected] psi). It looks well done, nicely built. But, funny thing is, when I Google "Skid Pro Snow Blowers" absolutely NOTHING comes up except the company site or retail sites. No real reviews. This makes me wonder if there's a lot of bad experiences out there and the company hired a bunch of "Cease-and-Desist" lawyers to remove the negative reviews. Anyway, it's $5600 delivered with the fittings and controls, weighs 900lbs (ships at 1100lbs). Maybe it's too good to be true. Any opinion on them. Just looking for absolute reliability.


----------



## thatguy39 (Jul 11, 2014)

*what is the answer?*

Mike did you end up getting a blower from them or not? Did you find out who makes it?


----------



## MikeK999 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Yes, I purchased the SkidPro snow blower.*

I did purchase the SkidPro snowblower and used it last winter. I'm sorry to say I've now forgotten what manufacturer actually makes the SkidPro, but I do recall they're manufactured in South Dakota.

The blower is well designed, heavy, and everything seems beefy and well thought-out (no exposed fittings to catch on something, good reinforcements and welding, good spots to place your feet when getting in or out of the cab, etc.).

My 1996 1845C Case skid steer is a low flow. So 16gpm is probably the absolute minimal for this snow blower. Wet snow only flies about 8 feet. 2ft of powdery snow goes 20ft or so. It has to crawl slowly to move 3ft tall snow, but at least I'm sitting in the cab while doing it. I'm confident a 35gpm flow rate would throw that snow 40ft or more with this blower.

I still lookover other blowers to compare their design. The SkidPro still seems among the best I've seen (and that's not just because I bought it!). It's 100% hydraulic everything, so there's no sheer pins to break, etc. I paid $5700 for the blower, $450 delivery, $300 for the in-cab hand control and $100 for the flat face fittings. That was an off-season purchase, so I got about a $1,300 discount. I'd say I'm 100% satisfied and SkidPro sales seemed very helpful.


----------



## tymwltl (Oct 25, 2014)

Did you end up with a Skid Pro unit and if you did how do you like it ? I am considering a 72 inch unit for my older 863 Bob Cat that is on wheels for my business parking lot.


----------



## tymwltl (Oct 25, 2014)

My bad Mike, I realized after posting that you did buy the Skid Pro and liked it. I think I'm going with this unit myself and appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Frank Reynolds (Sep 6, 2019)

Digging up an old thread here, but it seems the original post is still relevant. I'm looking at [now buying] a SkidPro snow blower. Other than this thread from 2014, there is still very little talk about these snowblowers online other than the companies own website.

This unit will be going on a (new to me) Toolcat with highflow. Per the Skidpro salesperson's advice I'm purchasing a 72" highflow model, quoted price with shipping as of this post is right around $8900.

It will be used on about 30 residential driveways, all loose gravel, compacted road base, or two track on eroded base/pitrun. Average of about 35 snow removal days a year, and often moving 6-12" at a time (very high snow area).

Other considerations were a Bobcat SB240 or an Erskine 2420. A few units like the one from Pronovost look really good but are way above my price range at nearly $20,000. A lot of other units didn't even make my list for various reasons. Units that use chains and sprockets instead of dedicated hydraulic drive motors for both stages, used electric motors for chute controls, looked light weight, cheaply made, made overseas, or generally didn't appear to be up for professional use didn't even get a second look.

I ended up going with the Skidpro, even though I've never seen one in person and it was about $2500 more than a comparable Erskine. There are many reasons I chose the Skidpro, but I won't know if I made a good choice until I get some hours on it this winter.

Is there anyone else using a Skidpro blower? What is your feedback? I'm especially interested to hear back from someone who has one on a Toolcat.


----------



## ehb86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just saw that this post came up last fall but thought I'd respond anyway since not many people have over the years. I have had an 84" Skid Pro on my hi flow Kubota SVL 75-2 for several years. It works very well for me. I have a construction company but I use this on some property I have in central Washington where we can get a lot of snow. 

We recently had a major event and had about four feet of new snow on our access roads (about a half mile plus of gravel road and three turnaround areas). It burned through that pretty well. With that much snow it seems to work best to make one pass at full width but a partial depth cut (two feet or more), then turn around and make a full pass on the other side, then a third to cleanup the first low area. I end up with a nice clean 10' wide road.

For a twelve inches or so of snow I just go down to bottom and make a full width pass and I can move along pretty well. Of course the best part is I'm going forward, looking forward, have heat, a cab and no shear pins. After twenty plus years of a PTO blower on the back of a tractor, this track loader has spoiled me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ehb86 said:


> Just saw that this post came up last fall but thought I'd respond anyway since not many people have over the years. I have had an 84" Skid Pro on my hi flow Kubota SVL 75-2 for several years. It works very well for me. I have a construction company but I use this on some property I have in central Washington where we can get a lot of snow.
> 
> We recently had a major event and had about four feet of new snow on our access roads (about a half mile plus of gravel road and three turnaround areas). It burned through that pretty well. With that much snow it seems to work best to make one pass at full width but a partial depth cut (two feet or more), then turn around and make a full pass on the other side, then a third to cleanup the first low area. I end up with a nice clean 10' wide road.
> 
> For a twelve inches or so of snow I just go down to bottom and make a full width pass and I can move along pretty well. Of course the best part is I'm going forward, looking forward, have heat, a cab and no shear pins. After twenty plus years of a PTO blower on the back of a tractor, this track loader has spoiled me.


Make a video! Before and after pics… Anything except words!!


----------



## ehb86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, no video but here's a photo during removal and one of just the machine and blower. Hoping this works as I haven't posted any photos.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ehb86 said:


> Well, no video but here's a photo during removal and one of just the machine and blower. Hoping this works as I haven't posted any photos.
> View attachment 230629
> View attachment 230631


Yeah perfect!! Nice lookin combo.


----------

